# Michael Jackson in cardiac arrest



## Revy (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-michael-jackson,0,4138163.story

must've saw a damn fine little boy and his heart stopped. poor guy );

his status is *DEAD, *Source: http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/Music/06/25/michael.jackson/index.html


----------



## Kano (Jun 25, 2009)

First Farah Fawcett, now Micheal Jackson, what an unlucky day for celebrities.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 25, 2009)

They always die in threes. I wonder who's next. :shock:


----------



## Shino (Jun 25, 2009)

Who was the idiot that decided CPR was a good idea? Then again, he probably was punished enough by having to perform CPR on that face. Creepy.

I file him into the same category of celebrities that we'd probably be better off without. Maybe I'm being callous here, but I don't see a benefit to having a black-boy-turned-white-girl child molester kicking around.
Everything about him screams "I'm Creepy!!"

EDIT: My money's on one of the actors from beverly hillbillies. Just an instinct.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.tmz.com/2009/06/25/michael-jackson-dies-death-dead-cardiac-arrest/

's about time.

HES DEAD EVERYONE


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 25, 2009)

R.I.P. Michael Jackson

I didn't really care for you but um... sleep well, eh?



Shino said:


> Who was the idiot that decided CPR was a good idea? Then again, he probably was punished enough by having to perform CPR on that face. Creepy.
> 
> I file him into the same category of celebrities that we'd probably be better off without. Maybe I'm being callous here, but I don't see a benefit to having *a black-boy-turned-white-girl child molester* kicking around.
> Everything about him screams "I'm Creepy!!"
> ...



Now, now... *giggles* we must pay out respects to the dead, now. :razz:


----------



## Holsety (Jun 25, 2009)

That must suck for people who bought tickets to his last concert.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok, is he actually dead or just seriously ill?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 25, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Ok, is he actually dead or just seriously ill?



he's dead. seriously now.
http://www.tmz.com/2009/06/25/michael-jackson-dies-death-dead-cardiac-arrest/

there's your proof.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 25, 2009)

I kinda miss him.  There just went sooo many jokes .


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I kinda miss him.  There just went sooo many jokes .



oh well... lol


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm sure as time progresses there will be more detailed and more reliable and sources of his death. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090625/people_nm/us_jackson_4


----------



## Thatch (Jun 25, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I'm sure as time progresses there will be more detailed and more reliable and sources of his death.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090625/people_nm/us_jackson_4


Oh, wow, and it's not April Fools...

This is so cool XD


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 25, 2009)

Big deal.


----------



## Holsety (Jun 25, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090625/people_nm/us_jackson_4



I love how classy everyone is being about this. "Jackson 4"


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm actually kinda upset... sure he was a freak, but he was the only person like him around, and he did a lot for music.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 25, 2009)

wow, thats bad, i actually like his music...
but that source doesnt really seem to be all that reliable, we will see.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 25, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I'm actually kinda upset... sure he was a freak, but he was the only person like him around, and he did a lot for music.



he copied Genesis P. Orridge who did waaay more for music than Jackson ever did.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 25, 2009)

Well how accurate is TMZ? That's some really shocking news! o_o


----------



## Shino (Jun 25, 2009)

Holsety said:


> I love how classy everyone is being about this. "Jackson 4"


 
Lol'ed.

I wonder if that was intentional.

I agree with that other post, we just lost an amazing treasure trove of insult-based humor.


----------



## Kano (Jun 25, 2009)

TMZ doesn't seem too reliable. I'll wait for a more trustworthy source.

It's sad if he does die though, he is the king of pop after all, nevermind his reputation.

_Thrillaaaa~_


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 25, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I'm actually kinda upset... sure he was a freak, but he was the only person like him around, and he did a lot for music.



I feel the same way. I kind of feel sorry for him... assuming he didn't actually molest kids, and if he did I still wouldn't take delight in his death.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 25, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Well how accurate is TMZ? That's some really shocking news! o_o



http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090625/...m/us_jackson_4
http://www.tmz.com/2009/06/25/michae...ardiac-arrest/

there. two different sources.
he's dead.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 25, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Well how accurate is TMZ? That's some really shocking news! o_o



Consider this: TMZ shows on the same channel as *FOX* news in Austin. It's really more of an entertainment show than anything else. Albeit a funny one sometimes. 

That's why I'm suggesting to wait for more reliable sources to come out. We don't know exactly until it's been officially announced.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 25, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090625/...m/us_jackson_4
> http://www.tmz.com/2009/06/25/michae...ardiac-arrest/
> 
> there. two different sources.
> he's dead.



that doesnt say anything^^ TMZ doesnt seem to be reliable and yahoo just quoted them  so its still the same source



Adelio Altomar said:


> Consider this: TMZ shows on *FOX* news. It's really more of an entertainment show than anything else. Albeit a funny one sometimes.
> 
> That's why I'm suggesting to wait for more reliable sources to come out. We don't know exactly until it's been officially announced.



thats what i was hoping for


----------



## Toto (Jun 25, 2009)

This feels appropriate:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Xs9OQHpwDE


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 25, 2009)

Think I'll play Moonwalker on my Megadrive.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 25, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> he copied Genesis P. Orridge


:neutral:

 Also the link you posted is a yahoo news reposting of the TMZ story. That's not two sources.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 25, 2009)

LA times reporting he's in a coma, not dead.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 25, 2009)

Lots of speculation, all over only one source (TMZ) reporting his death.  Everyone else is reporting only that he had a heart attack and is in a hospital.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 25, 2009)

LA Times says he is now in a coma, I sure hope he lives.=<


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'm watching CNN right now, and they're saying he's in a coma. Not dead.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2009)

/dance


----------



## Aden (Jun 25, 2009)

This is teeeerrrrrrible

:|


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 25, 2009)

Updated at 3:15 p.m.: Pop star Michael Jackson was pronounced dead by doctors this afternoon after arriving at a hospital in a deep coma, city and law enforcement sources told The Times.  emperormykel: LA TIMES

This is what i just recieved!


----------



## iBolt! (Jun 25, 2009)

The just announced on CNN that Michael Jackson is dead    RIP


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok, now CNN is saying he's dead. 

Edit: Whoops, too late.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah,he's now dead. Poor poor guy.=(


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 25, 2009)

Celebrity Death Triangle complete:

Ed McMahon
Farrah Fawcett
Michael Jackson


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jjHS8S3jIndU2oI6WHB_KqB-pvwAD991VJDO0

LOS ANGELES (AP) â€” A person with knowledge of the situation says Michael Jackson has died.


----------



## Lynxia (Jun 25, 2009)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lan...e-department-paramedics--capt-steve-ruda.html


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Celebrity Death Triangle complete:
> 
> Ed McMahon
> Farrah Fawcett
> Michael Jackson



It is official: The 2000's now suck balls.


----------



## Revy (Jun 25, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jjHS8S3jIndU2oI6WHB_KqB-pvwAD991VJDO0
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP) â€” A person with knowledge of the situation says Michael Jackson has died.


lol wuthahahaha disregard that i suck cocks.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 25, 2009)

Shame. Micheal made some pretty fantastic music over the years, whether or not you think he was a child molester or not. RIP.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 25, 2009)

*RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*

MJ died this afternoon, June 25th of cardiac arrest, and he will be sorely missed.

The smooth criminal will moonwalk no more.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.latimes.com/  confirmation.


----------



## Kano (Jun 25, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> They always die in threes. I wonder who's next. :shock:


 
Ed McMahon


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*

WE HAVE NOTHING LEFT!!!!

:cry:


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*

Some fag on CNN just compared him to John Lennon. 

DON'T EVEN UTTER THE NAME OF THE KING OF POP IN THE SAME SENTENCE AS THAT PRETENTIOUS BRITISH SON OF A BITCH.


----------



## RoscoTL (Jun 25, 2009)

Revy said:


> http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-michael-jackson,0,4138163.story
> 
> must've saw a damn fine little boy and his heart stopped. poor guy );
> 
> his status is unknown/tbd


 

He died now it's confirmed.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*

So many jokes lost because of his death.  RIP MJ.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 25, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> They always die in threes. I wonder who's next. :shock:





Ty Vulpine said:


> Celebrity Death Triangle complete:
> 
> Ed McMahon
> Farrah Fawcett
> Michael Jackson



...


----------



## Revy (Jun 25, 2009)

RoscoTL said:


> He died now it's confirmed.


 no shit? *facepaw*


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 25, 2009)

Shino said:


> I agree with that other post, we just lost an amazing treasure trove of insult-based humor.


Oh I see, "that other post".  *cries in corner*


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*

He's not dead, he's just planning a Thriller remake.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*



LizardKing said:


> He's not dead, he's just planning a Thriller remake.



Where he will come back as a Zombie and bring other zombies with him to dance?


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*



Jashwa said:


> So many jokes lost because of his death.  RIP MJ.



The sick jokes will probably start tomorrow.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Where he will come back as a Zombie and bring other zombies with him to dance?


I'd pay to see that.



SnowFox said:


> The sick jokes will probably start tomorrow.


 
Oh, ok.  I'll be looking forward to them.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 25, 2009)

this is horrible... i will miss him =/


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*



Jashwa said:


> So many jokes lost because of his death.  RIP MJ.


Huh...I thought this was a joke thread 

We must send him off _properly._ Everyone, post your favorite jokes. This will be the last time they can be used.

What do Michael Jackson and Wal-Mart have in common?
Boys' pants half off.

What's the difference between Michael Jackson and Neil Armstrong?
One was the first man to walk on the moon, the other one fucks little boys.

What's soft and brown and can be found in little boys' diapers?
Michael Jackson's hand.

Why did the chicken cross the road? Michael Jackson.
Who was phone? Michael Jackson.
Stalin, the Pope, and Britney Spears walk into a bar...Michael Jackson.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2009)

I am going to Spam up WoW tonight with a Male Night elf in a suit and hat....


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 25, 2009)

The b-tards are already mocking him...

"Pedobear is crying" and shit like that.


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*

Why did Micheal Jackson study structural geography and Surveying?

Because he's very interested in miners.


----------



## Takun (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*

Black Michael Jackson + Michael J. Fox = White Michael Jackson


----------



## Revy (Jun 25, 2009)

mj was pedobears best pal maaan.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtyJbIOZjS8


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 25, 2009)

I liked Michael Jackson. Great singer. 

I can't say I really care about his death, since I didn't know him personally, but it is a bit sad I guess.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Where he will come back as a Zombie and bring other zombies with him to dance?



I would love nothing more.


----------



## Mediteral_Hart (Jun 25, 2009)

*sigh* Look, maybe he wasn't the greatest person ever, but dammit, he was an incredible musician. He made Thriller, changing pop music forever. I don't know what all of you think but I'm still giving him his props.

R.I.P King of Pop


----------



## Lukar (Jun 25, 2009)

Now I'm sad... His music was great, and... Well, this was just unexpected. R.I.P.


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Jun 25, 2009)

R.I.P Micheal, The King of Pop now and forever


----------



## Takun (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*

In other news, Tupac has died again today as well.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*



GatodeCafe said:


> I would love nothing more.



We will be invaded by "Zombie Ghoasts"....led my Micheal jackson in a musical numberesque fashon.

Oy...my mom's friend is probably having a fit right now..


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 25, 2009)

Just found out here - surprising given how young he was.  Though not exactly heart broken - he was astonishing in his youth, but then he went nuts... very nuts.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*

I have to admit, I dont' honestly care that much. It's not to say he's not one of my favourite music artists... but I don't know him, so I can't be all sad and shit.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jun 25, 2009)

I was watching the news (spontaneously) when I heard about the deaths.

I have nothing against him. Lol, so there's not really much I can say.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 25, 2009)

He's dead on Wikipedia now.
It makes me lol to imagine the people out there who heard about this and rushed to edit Wikipedia.


----------



## Istanbul (Jun 25, 2009)

It is a great loss to the music world. Even when found innocent of the charges against him, even when the American public made him a pariah regardless, he was planning a comeback.

I choose to remember him for his humanitatian works (look up "We Are The World"), his anti-racism and pro-equality messages, and the entertainment he provided to the world despite his shattered and stolen youth.


----------



## Isen (Jun 25, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> Shame. Micheal made some pretty fantastic music over the years, whether or not you think he was a child molester or not. RIP.


Agreed.


----------



## Vintage (Jun 25, 2009)

even if you don't count anything after 1993, thirty-five years is still a really long time to be a continuous badass.  rip guy


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 25, 2009)

RIP. Those who are still joking,have some fucking respect.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jun 25, 2009)

The kids in heaven will have to watch their butts now

And btw, he wasn't accused of child molestation once, but twice, so it makes me think that its less likely he was innocent of the charges


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jun 25, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> RIP. Those who are still joking,have some fucking respect.



A dead kiddy fiddler is still a kiddy fiddler


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 25, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> RIP. Those who are still joking,have some fucking respect.


 I'm pretty sure he's not going to care now.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'm pretty sure he's not going to care now.


That justifies it?What if your best friend or family member died and someone continued to talk shit about them,is that really right?


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 25, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> They always die in threes. I wonder who's next. :shock:



We already had the third one.  Ed McMann.

just...wow.

Michael's life became a joke in his later years, but he was unstoppable in the 80's and 90's.  Allegations about child abuse still remain unanswered, but still...he was the King of Pop.

Farah Fawcett's passing today is also a blow, though it was reported recently that she was near the end of her life.  I happened to catch her own documentary about her struggle with cancer, and that woman was brave.  The pain she endured, and the grace and courage she displayed touched me deeply.

She is finally free of pain and for that I am greatful.  My heart goes to both Farah's and Michael's friends and family tonight.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jun 25, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> That justifies it?What if your best friend or family member died and someone continued to talk shit about them,is that really right?



But he's NOT our best friend or family member.

He's just a freak who brought all the bad publicity on himself

I don't really give a frak if it offends you


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 25, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> That justifies it?What if your best friend or family member died and someone continued to talk shit about them,is that really right?


 If they molested kids, it would atleast be justified.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2009)

PKBitchGirl said:


> But he's NOT our best friend or family member.
> 
> He's just a freak who brought all the bad publicity on himself
> 
> I don't really give a frak if it offends you





Jashwa said:


> If they molested kids, it would atleast be justified.





If you read the allegations of the Child molestation charges, you'd know that he was innocent.

And in conclusion, if you have nothing respectful to stay, then do not say anything at all.


----------



## Fenra (Jun 25, 2009)

It is always sad to see that someone has passed on, and while I'm not exactly in mourning for his death has no effect on me personally, I do wish his family and children well and am sorry for thier loss

Rest In Peace Michael


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 25, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If you read the allegations of the Child molestation charges, you'd know that he was innocent.
> 
> And in conclusion, if you have nothing to stay, then do not say anything at all.


 I didn't.  I'm still going with him being a child molester though, because who the fuck else would build an amusement park at their house?  Really.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I didn't.  I'm still going with him being a child molester though, because who the fuck else would build an amusement park at their house?  Really.



I guess you did not read his bio after al. /eyeroll

To each his/her own ignorance.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jun 25, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If you read the allegations of the Child molestation charges, you'd know that he was innocent.
> 
> And in conclusion, if you have nothing respectful to stay, then do not say anything at all.



Buying people off =/= innocence



He could have at least died at midnight (GMT) when the big hand touches the little hand


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 25, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I guess you did not read his bio after al. /eyeroll
> 
> To each his/her own ignorance.


 You guess?  I just said that I didn't.


----------



## Ceuper (Jun 25, 2009)

I think that the stress he must have gone through over the last decade is profoundly sad, and probably what killed him.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2009)

PKBitchGirl said:


> Buying people off =/= innocence
> 
> 
> 
> He could have at least died at midnight (GMT) when the big hand touches the little hand



/eyeroll

Do you have any proof that he was bought off?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> I think that the stress he must have gone through over the last decade is profoundly sad, and probably what killed him.



Probably.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 25, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> /eyeroll
> 
> Do you have any proof that he was bought off?


 He settled out of court with families.  I think that's what she's referring to.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> He settled out of court with families.  I think that's what she's referring to.



I know it was.
Also, it was stated that he had to go into forceful evaluation by a phsychiatrist.


----------



## Revy (Jun 25, 2009)

PKBitchGirl said:


> Buying people off =/= innocence
> 
> 
> 
> He could have at least died at midnight (GMT) *when the big hand touches the little hand*


 fucking lol seriously.


----------



## Isen (Jun 25, 2009)

To everyone who came here to make accusations of molestation:
Please keep all baseless accusations and conspiracy theories in the UFO/ghosts/etc. threads.  We're trying to discuss some actual news here.  Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jun 25, 2009)

Man; yet another great star falls =(


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jun 25, 2009)

Isen said:


> To everyone who came here to make accusations of molestation:
> Please keep all baseless accusations and conspiracy theories in the UFO/ghosts/etc. threads.  We're trying to discuss some actual news here.  Thank you.




Since you don't appear to be a mod.....


----------



## Isen (Jun 25, 2009)

Because I have to be a mod to make a passive-aggressive polite request?


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 25, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> RIP. Those who are still joking,have some fucking respect.



No.

Pun aside, I'm a cold hearted bastard sometimes.


----------



## Michael Furhrer (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un3-Hb9wF9s


----------



## Isen (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't take personal offense when people malign Michael Jackson.  I would just rather see people quell my sneaking suspicion that people enjoy behaving like idiots if it's a popular thing to do.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*

well poo, i always felt for the guy and hoped things would brighten up for him, not gonna happen now. i mean he was eccentric so people picked on him and i know how that feels, his skin condition and plastic surgery degrading did not help people respect him much either. RIP


----------



## Henk86 (Jun 25, 2009)

I was at the pub when I heard the news, it's pretty random.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*

He was so young.

We loved you, we hated you, we laughed at your nose job.

We'll miss you, you weird bastard.


----------



## Wulf (Jun 25, 2009)

What a shame. He was certainly an interesting individual, no doubt about that. Had a lot of talent too, back in his youth. Rest in peace Michael Jackson (never thought I would be saying that today..)


----------



## Shindo (Jun 25, 2009)

never really liked his music so im surprisingly upset about this whole thing

aww well


----------



## Human (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*

I'm bummed about it.  
He'd transformed himself into such a living punchline (and quite frankly creepy) that it's easy to forget just how freaking amazing he was.  Go back and watch that Motown 25 special, where he first does the Moonwalk. The man was a freaking master.

Sad what he became, and sad how he left.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*



AlexInsane said:


> He was so young.
> 
> We loved you, we hated you, we laughed at your nose job.
> 
> We'll miss you, you weird bastard.



A surprisingly fitting tribute...





I'm upset that he's gone.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*

Thank god we have the Jonas Brothers to take his place. Promise rings for everybody!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> If they molested kids, it would atleast be justified.





Jashwa said:


> I didn't.  I'm still going with him being a child molester though, because who the fuck else would build an amusement park at their house?  Really.



Umm, just because he built a theme park JM, doesn't instantly make him a molestor of any sort. Lets say for aguements sake, i had a huge win on the lotto, and i decided to use the money to build my own them park, does that automaticaly make me a child molestor?, are the people who built disneyland child molestors?

I am not going to say he was a child molestor, and i am not gonna say he wasn't. But what would be the easiest way to get a nice, large sum of money?, oh yeah lets go yell out that a very, very rich, very famouse popstar has molested my child, and he will pay us to shut the fuck up.

Another thing, i wont believe everything the media tells us, if they can dish the dirt onn celeb they will regardless on wether it si true or not. Why?, because those scoops sell their papers. 

I also find it a coincidence that after the families in both cases recieve their "nice sum of money" they dissapear off the face of the earth. Don't you think any other would want ANYONE who molests THEIR child in prison?, Not these two families, they took the check and ran. Which i find odd, to me that says that is what they wanted.

That aside, I did like his music, I liked his style, he was originale in his work, I liked the way he danced. Allbeit, he did go a little crazy after the 80's wioth turning from black to white, which would of made it easy to claim money from him in those two cases. Cause they could of used his crazyness against him easily.

All that aside i think he was a rather talented man.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*



Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Thank god we have the Jonas Brothers to take his place. Promise rings for everybody!


What are those, again?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*



Satan Q. Jones said:


> What are those, again?



An EXTREME way of demonstrating you will be sexually pure until marriage!

Then you'll find out marriage isn't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*



Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> An EXTREME way of demonstrating you will be sexually pure until marriage!


Pshaw. In my day, the "extreme demonstration" of that involved chastity belts and a cucking stool.



> Then you'll find out marriage isn't all it's cracked up to be.


...how much of a blithering ass do you have to be not to know that _beforehand?_


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*

It's hard to feel the full impact because he hadn't done anything in the last decade other than get himself into more trouble.

I always saw him as a man who didn't understand the world, and for that, I felt a kind of kinship with him.

It's too bad he never had a chance to redeem himself.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*



Satan Q. Jones said:


> ...how much of a blithering ass do you have to be not to know that _beforehand?_



A blithering ass of actually being a Jonas Brother's fan.

Also, it's too bad MJ's personal life was pretty terrible, molestation allegations, talking crazy, all those animals, and debt out the ass but at least his music will be able to define him from now on.


----------



## Grimfang (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*

I never really was a fan. At least he won't have to worry about all his debt now though. :envy:

All the jokes aside, I've known people who died after fucking up in ways we all do, but in the way you wouldn't want to immediately precede your death. So rest in peace.


----------



## Idlewild (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*

My mom as the one who texted me the news. It's so sad, he'll always be the King of Pop in my eyes. R.I.P. Michael!

Also, Farrah Fawcett died this morning as well. We're losing so many celebrities!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 25, 2009)

Revy said:


> http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-michael-jackson,0,4138163.story
> 
> must've saw a damn fine little boy and his heart stopped. poor guy );
> 
> his status is *DEAD, *Source: http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/Music/06/25/michael.jackson/index.html



A shame.  Kind of shocking.


----------



## Fox Glove (Jun 25, 2009)

Pop cap games called it.


----------



## Azure (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks like Weird Al's parody was right.  Jacko was just too fat.  RIP boy toucher, may your rhinestone glove shine even from the grave.

/me remembers the sane Michael Jackson.


----------



## Azure (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: RAVE: MICHAEL JACKSON*



Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Thank god we have the Jonas Brothers to take his place. Promise rings for everybody!


Fuck you.  I hate the Jonas Brothers.  Also, what time is bedtime at Michael Jacksons house?  When the big hand touches the little hand.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 25, 2009)

Kinda sad that people nowadays won't remember him in his glory.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 25, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Kinda sad that people nowadays won't remember him in his glory.



tis sad that he will moslt likely be remembered for his mor recent trial then as the Prince of Pop. R.I.P.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 25, 2009)

No matter what happened in his personal life, he was a great entertainer.  30yrs spent singing, millions of albums sold, song writer, videos...sad that people choose to concentrate on the negatives. RIP Michael.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jun 25, 2009)

The whole thing is tragic. His death, and how his life fell apart near the end. It's terrible he never got to redeem himself.

Funny how just recently I was just starting to get back into his music too 

RIP, MJ.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jun 25, 2009)

And he just sold out all his tickets in Europe. Shame, shame. They were gone instantaneously.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 25, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Umm, just because he built a theme park JM, doesn't instantly make him a molestor of any sort. Lets say for aguements sake, i had a huge win on the lotto, and i decided to use the money to build my own them park, does that automaticaly make me a child molestor?, are the people who built disneyland child molestors?
> 
> I am not going to say he was a child molestor, and i am not gonna say he wasn't. But what would be the easiest way to get a nice, large sum of money?, oh yeah lets go yell out that a very, very rich, very famouse popstar has molested my child, and he will pay us to shut the fuck up.
> 
> ...


 I was kidding with the amusement park part, Randy.  They could've taken the money and ran because they that they'd lose a trial because his lawyers would be sooo much better.  Not saying that they definately did.  I'm also not saying I have any evidence showing him to bea molester, it's just a personal opinion. I'll agree with you on the bit about the media and about the last part though.  That man-child could dance/sing.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I was kidding with the amusement park part, Randy.  They could've taken the money and ran because they that they'd lose a trial because his lawyers would be sooo much better.  Not saying that they definately did.  I'm also not saying I have any evidence showing him to bea molester, it's just a personal opinion. I'll agree with you on the bit about the media and about the last part though.  That man-child could dance/sing.



thats true, i don't think any standard family could go up against his lawyers. I suppose we will never know the exact truth. lol, i ain't gonna hate you for seeing him as a molester, thats your view, me, i will remain skeptical.


----------



## Erewolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Goodnight sweet prince. <3

At least his kids are free.






:X


----------



## kitetsu (Jun 25, 2009)

All I can say now is that the King of Rock n Roll will be sitting on his throne beside the throne of the King of Pop.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 26, 2009)

AHA! I knew he was dead!...


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jun 26, 2009)

Lame as hell.

I've been a fan for quite some time.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 26, 2009)

it makes me sick that his body isn't even cold yet and people are already being pricks. regardless on your thoughts on him, this is a living being we're talking about. i'm so sick of seeing people saying things about "his kids" or things like "good riddance" or pedophile jokes. all of you are but fucking rats trying to make yourself look more tough than the harmless beings you are.

Keep moonwalkin', Jackson.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it makes me sick that his body isn't even cold yet and people are already being pricks. regardless on your thoughts on him, this is a living being we're talking about. i'm so sick of seeing people saying things about "his kids" or things like "good riddance" or pedophile jokes. all of you are but fucking rats trying to make yourself look more tough than the harmless beings you are.
> 
> Keep moonwalkin', Jackson.



I second this. ^


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jun 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it makes me sick that his body isn't even cold yet and people are already being pricks. regardless on your thoughts on him, this is a living being we're talking about. i'm so sick of seeing people saying things about "his kids" or things like "good riddance" or pedophile jokes. all of you are but fucking rats trying to make yourself look more tough than the harmless beings you are.
> 
> Keep moonwalkin', Jackson.



thx br0


----------



## Isen (Jun 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'm also not saying I have any evidence showing him to bea molester, it's just a personal opinion.


Opinions do not work that way.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it makes me sick that his body isn't even cold yet and people are already being pricks. regardless on your thoughts on him, this is a living being we're talking about. i'm so sick of seeing people saying things about "his kids" or things like "good riddance" or pedophile jokes. all of you are but fucking rats trying to make yourself look more tough than the harmless beings you are.
> 
> Keep moonwalkin', Jackson.


Actually, he's not a living being anymore. Plus, we were pricks before he died, him passing isn't suddenly a reason to revere him and stop thinking the way we do.



Isen said:


> Opinions do not work that way.


 Maybe I should've said belief?  Would that make you happy?


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Actually, he's not a living being anymore. Plus, we were pricks before he died, him passing isn't suddenly a reason to revere him and stop thinking the way we do.



quit trying to look like such a tough guy.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> quit trying to look like such a tough guy.



Your opinion is null and void as you are obviously a rabid fanboi, now take your own advice and shut the fuck up about the guy. You're tired of hearing negatives, a lot of us are tired of hearing about him at all.


 HE'S DEAD, LET HIM BE DEAD


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 26, 2009)

How long until the next "Candle in the Wind" remake?


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 26, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Your opinion is null and void as you are obviously a rabid fanboi, now take your own advice and shut the fuck up about the guy. You're tired of hearing negatives, a lot of us are tired of hearing about him at all.



i don't even listen to his music, it's just pretentious pricks like you that say things like "OH HE'S DEAD I DON'T FUCKING CARE SHUT UP ABOUT HIM" that piss me off. you're trying to look so goddamn insensitive so people will chime in with "yea, what Rilvor said". it adds a coldhearted look to the sugar cookie reality you have. it's called respect. i realize you were never taught it, but some of us were.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i don't even listen to his music, it's just pretentious pricks like you that say things like "OH HE'S DEAD I DON'T FUCKING CARE SHUT UP ABOUT HIM" that piss me off. you're trying to look so goddamn insensitive so people will chime in with "yea, what Rilvor said". it adds a coldhearted look to the sugar cookie reality you have. it's called respect. i realize you were never taught it, but some of us were.



You fail at the moral high ground as well as disproving my claims, try again.


----------



## Torinir (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/feedarticle/8577791
http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local..._news_of_michael_jacksons_death_spreads_.html


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> quit trying to look like such a tough guy.


 You first.  You come off just as much, if not more, as an internet tough guy than me.  You're going around bossing people around and making fun of them for making jokes about your precious dead celebrity who you never met and probably never saw in person.   I'm just trying to make a joke and get maybe a laugh or two, you're going around acting like you're better than we are just because you can "show respect for the deceased" like a person's legacy changes as soon as they die and you should stop saying anything negative and just praise their remains.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 26, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> You fail at the moral high ground as well as disproving my claims, try again.



haha, okay, Rilvor. i forgot how profound and intellectual you were. i should have known, my sheer inferiority would fall to it's knees beneath your absolute brilliance.



Jashwa said:


> You first.  You come off just as much, if not more, as an internet tough guy than me.  You're going around bossing people around and making fun of them for making jokes about your precious dead celebrity who you never met and probably never saw in person.   I'm just trying to make a joke and get maybe a laugh or two, you're going around acting like you're better than we are just because you can "show respect for the deceased" like a person's legacy changes as soon as they die and you should stop saying anything negative and just praise their remains.



i just think people need to learn respect. i realize that most people that come to forums don't have a lick of respect, but the world would be a lot better if we didn't have people who go out of their way to be assholes about things like this. also, yes, people do need to be called out for making jokes. it's death, dude. death isn't funny. it isn't now, nor will it ever be. you have someone you love die and someone make joke of it and see how you react. things aren't so damn funny anymore.

also, no, i am not a fanboy, i just believe in mourning the loss of life, regardless of who it is.


----------



## Isen (Jun 26, 2009)

When I don't care about something, I typically don't post in threads about it.  I.e. I don't care about UFO sightings, so I don't bother reading the thread or posting in it.  I don't understand this compulsion to inform everyone how little one cares about something.  I'm not saying "HEY STFU!!", I'm just bemused by it.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> haha, okay, Rilvor. i forgot how profound and intellectual you were. i should have known, my sheer inferiority would fall to it's knees beneath your absolute brilliance.



Double fail, care to try again?

You'll have to try harder than that to convince me I'm an internet badass.

You on the other hand, mr. Fanboi, seem to think you're quite AWRSUMZ. Clearly you are better than all of us people who aren't taking the death of some insignificant speck so hard, and clearly you're a paragon of virtue in your defending of the rights of a rotting chunk of meat to be special.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 26, 2009)

So this goes from a thread about the King of Pop's death to people bitching and moaning and arguing?

Way to go, trolls. Way to go.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i just think people need to learn respect. i realize that most people that come to forums don't have a lick of respect, but the world would be a lot better if we didn't have people who go out of their way to be assholes about things like this. also, yes, people do need to be called out for making jokes. it's death, dude. death isn't funny. it isn't now, nor will it ever be. you have someone you love die and someone make joke of it and see how you react. things aren't so damn funny anymore.


 Death may not be funny to you, but do you realize the sheer amount of dark humor out there?  Hell, it's even a mechanism for coping with death.  Just because someone makes a joke doesn't mean that they don't have a lick of respect.  I respect people that actually do things to better the world, not people that get famous for singing and dancing and get worshipped for that.  Also, none of us are really going out of our way to be assholes, it's not like I'm making jokes with the intention of pissing you off.  I'll stop making jokes about celebrity deaths when celebrity deaths aren't covered by the news for weeks like it's the ending of the fucking world while millions of other people die during that same time period don't get any mention at all.  Hell, we have people that fight and die for our country, yet most of them don't get the fucking attention that someone like MJ did for one picture of him in public.  That's why I make jokes, because we're wayy too fucking obsessed with these people.  People need to learn that they're not idols, they're not heroes, they're not to be worshipped.  They're regular people, just like us, and deserve to be treated so.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Death may not be funny to you, but do you realize the sheer amount of dark humor out there?  Hell, it's even a mechanism for coping with death.  Just because someone makes a joke doesn't mean that they don't have a lick of respect.  I respect people that actually do things to better the world, not people that get famous for singing and dancing and get worshipped for that.  Also, none of us are really going out of our way to be assholes, it's not like I'm making jokes with the intention of pissing you off.  I'll stop making jokes about celebrity deaths when celebrity deaths aren't covered by the news for weeks like it's the ending of the fucking world while millions of other people die during that same time period don't get any mention at all.  Hell, we have people that fight and die for our country, yet most of them don't get the fucking attention that someone like MJ did for one picture of him in public.  That's why I make jokes, because we're wayy too fucking obsessed with these people.  People need to learn that they're not idols, they're not heroes, they're not to be worshipped.  They're regular people, just like us, and deserve to be treated so.


I agree with this.

Also, taking a step here into the Serious Business Zone, it's always sad that someone has died, but you people take this shit way too seriously, and I know you like coming here to lament some more about something you no doubt already have today, I come here to relax and have myself some fun. So cheers and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Isen (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you somehow not see the hilarious cognitive dissonance in saying this:


Rilvor said:


> You'll have to try harder than that to convince me I'm an internet badass.


and this:


> You on the other hand, mr. Fanboi, seem to think you're quite AWRSUMZ. Clearly you are better than all of us people who aren't taking the death of some insignificant speck so hard, and clearly you're a paragon of virtue in your defending of the rights of a rotting chunk of meat to be special.


in the same post?


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> *respect*


And why should I respect somebody?  I never knew the man, outside of a few decent songs. That's really nothing to respect.  Everyone dies, that's just the way it goes.  In the end, nobody is special.  You just become a random stone in a field, and when your memory fades, it's like you never existed at all.  I refuse to lament when I feel no sadness.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 26, 2009)

I for one don't see why MJ is any more deserving of his own thread than anyone else who's appeared in the obituaries lately.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 26, 2009)

Easog said:


> I for one don't see why MJ is any more deserving of his own thread than anyone else who's appeared in the obituaries lately.



His nose was harvested for its large number of elements inside it, which we will use to further nuclear development rather than let the thing sit out its half life in a grave.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 26, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> His nose was harvested for its large number of elements inside it, which we will use to further nuclear development rather than let the thing sit out its half life in a grave.


 I'm pretty sure silicon doesn't help nuclear development much


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 26, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Double fail, care to try again?
> 
> You'll have to try harder than that to convince me I'm an internet badass.
> 
> You on the other hand, mr. Fanboi, seem to think you're quite AWRSUMZ. Clearly you are better than all of us people who aren't taking the death of some insignificant speck so hard, and clearly you're a paragon of virtue in your defending of the rights of a rotting chunk of meat to be special.



haha, wow Rilvor. that last line, did you get from a friend of vampirefreaks? that's all i'm saying. you say you're not trying to look tough over the internet, when your voice speaks in ways you don't want it to. i realize you're trying to make yourself sound so cold and emotionless, but really. just stop.



Jashwa said:


> Death may not be funny to you, but do you realize the sheer amount of dark humor out there?  Hell, it's even a mechanism for coping with death.  Just because someone makes a joke doesn't mean that they don't have a lick of respect.  I respect people that actually do things to better the world, not people that get famous for singing and dancing and get worshipped for that.  Also, none of us are really going out of our way to be assholes, it's not like I'm making jokes with the intention of pissing you off.  I'll stop making jokes about celebrity deaths when celebrity deaths aren't covered by the news for weeks like it's the ending of the fucking world while millions of other people die during that same time period don't get any mention at all.  Hell, we have people that fight and die for our country, yet most of them don't get the fucking attention that someone like MJ did for one picture of him in public.  That's why I make jokes, because we're wayy too fucking obsessed with these people.  People need to learn that they're not idols, they're not heroes, they're not to be worshipped.  They're regular people, just like us, and deserve to be treated so.



regardless that this is a WALL of text, i still read it. Jashwa, you need to see the big difference between dark humor and making joke of someone actually dying. Death, and it's infinite incarnations, and dark humor and romanticism, all are approaches to a subject as an approach to oppose the natural romanticism. a black to the white, if you will. And in this, there is a bold difference between dark humor and making light of death as a being and making light of someone actually dying.

Also, Jashwa, do you feel that it's right that these people don't get their attention, the soldiers and so on? All deaths deserve their respect, the mourning of a loss of life from this world. to say, however, that one deserves attention it doesn't get and the other gets it and doesn't deserve it is awfully hypocritical. i don't believe he should be respected because he was a celebrity, i believe he deserves respect because he died, just as everyone does.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> haha, wow Rilvor. that last line, did you get from a friend of vampirefreaks? that's all i'm saying. you say you're not trying to look tough over the internet, when your voice speaks in ways you don't want it to. i realize you're trying to make yourself sound so cold and emotionless, but really. just stop.



h(H)aha, wow HarleyParanoia. That last line, did you get [it] from a friend ofon Myspace? t(T)hat's all i'm saying.(, because) y(Y)ou say you're trying to be sensitive and respectful over the internet, (but) when your voicetext speaks in ways you don't want it to. i(I) realize you're trying to make yourself sound so kind and emotional, but really. j(J)ust stop.


 your goats are tasty


----------



## Isen (Jun 26, 2009)

Everyone needs to turn off the computer and have a nice cup of tea.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 26, 2009)

Isen said:


> Everyone needs to turn off the computer and have a nice cup of tea.



I agree, but I think I'll have hot cocoa instead.


----------



## Isen (Jun 26, 2009)

That actually sounds pretty good.  I'll have to check my pantry to see if I have any.

Edit: Nope, just tea.  Tea will do nicely, though.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> regardless that this is a WALL of text, i still read it. Jashwa, you need to see the big difference between dark humor and making joke of someone actually dying. Death, and it's infinite incarnations, and dark humor and romanticism, all are approaches to a subject as an approach to oppose the natural romanticism. a black to the white, if you will. And in this, there is a bold difference between dark humor and making light of death as a being and making light of someone actually dying.
> 
> Also, Jashwa, do you feel that it's right that these people don't get their attention, the soldiers and so on? All deaths deserve their respect, the mourning of a loss of life from this world. to say, however, that one deserves attention it doesn't get and the other gets it and doesn't deserve it is awfully hypocritical. i don't believe he should be respected because he was a celebrity, i believe he deserves respect because he died, just as everyone does.


 You need to realize that dying is just another part of life.  Sure, it may be the final point, but it's still a part of life.  Trying to make yourself sound more sofisticated is not going to change my opinion on the subject.  My opinion is that, sure it may suck to the people that this person actually mattered to (read close family and friends, not fanboys and people who've never talked to him), but it doesn't mean that we can't make light of it or use it for humor purposes. 

 Dark humor is often based on actual deaths or anecdotes about death, thus blurring the line that you say is there. Do you personally condemn the Darwin awards?  Do you stand up for every single person that a joke is made of after they're dead?  How many times do you see comedians joking about a stupid way that someone died or about a story about death?  It happens all the time, because it's not taboo to make fun or make light of someone's death.  Sure, some people may think you're a dick for disrespecting them, but people think you're a dick for almost any joke anyways.  

I completely agree with the second part of your post, and yes I do think the soldiers should get attention when they die.  I don't think that Michael Jackson shouldn't get attention at all, just not the level of worshipping that he's getting now.  I was like "Wow, that sucks, MJ died" for about 5 minutes, then I became indifferent.  That's how I do when I hear about anyone dying that I knew about.


----------



## alaskawolf (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks for 40+ years of entertainment Mike


----------



## Isen (Jun 26, 2009)

I love Pictures for Sad Children.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 26, 2009)

Isen said:


> I love Pictures for Sad Children.


Pictures for Sad Children is clearly the best webcomic ever. :U


----------



## Yandere (Jun 26, 2009)

This is an unlucky day for celebrities. I mean, first Farrah Fawcett, and now Michael Jackson...


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jun 26, 2009)

his heart just couldn't beat it anymore.
R.I.P. Michael Jackson.
it's not funny to make fun of him. don't you guys have any respect for the dead?


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 26, 2009)

THE INTERNET!
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY THE INTERNET!


----------



## Isen (Jun 26, 2009)

HEY.  What have we told you about unbridled enthusiasm?


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 26, 2009)

Isen said:


> HEY.  What have we told you about unbridled enthusiasm?


I'm sorry. It's just that I turned off the computer and had a cup of tea like you said and now I LOVE THE INTERNET.


----------



## Isen (Jun 26, 2009)

Well then.  Carry on.


----------



## Vintage (Jun 26, 2009)

ahaha good god

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/music/ref=pd_ts_pg_1?ie=UTF8&pg=1

of the top 50, 28 of these have something to do with michael jackson.  the top 15 is solid jackson.  ridiculous.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 26, 2009)

Heh, I guess it is true though.

You know those great people who have died? All of them had great stuff, and well, in the near end of their lives, some shit happened to them.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 26, 2009)

Never enough memes.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> death isn't funny. it isn't now, nor will it ever be. you have someone you love die and someone make joke of it and see how you react. things aren't so damn funny anymore.


Death is hilarious out of necessity.
What good is tragedy if you can't laugh at it?


----------



## D Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Why is everyone kicking up a fus, 
a guy died, we can't change that, 
death and taxes are the only constants.

We shouldn't be sad over death, 
death was once a thing celebrated. 
Why has our view changed so?

Death as far as i'm conserned is
a neccisary point in our existance.
Like a right of passage, not something
to be rushed or delayed. It is a 
point of existance all things reach.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 26, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Death is hilarious out of necessity.
> What good is tragedy if you can't laugh at it?



Yup, especially if it's someone you don't like.

And if it's someone close, as Harley said... Well, if it's a funny joke? I'm don't plan on being a hypocrite that way.



D Void said:


> Why is everyone kicking up a fus,
> a guy died, we can't change that,
> death and taxes are the only constants.
> 
> ...



Maybe because in this age afterlife is not neccesarily a sure thing and it makes death really fucking scary?
Also, formatting is a good thing, but there's always a thing like TOO much good.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 26, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Yup, especially if it's someone you don't like.


Well, I didn't _dislike_ the man. He did make a few good songs in his time. But yes, especially then.



D Void said:


> Why is everyone kicking up a fus,
> a guy died, we can't change that,
> death and taxes are the only constants.
> 
> ...


Don't quit your day job. You are _not _a poet.


----------



## Holsety (Jun 26, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Death is hilarious out of necessity.
> What good is tragedy if you can't laugh at it?



are you implying this is a tragedy

reeaaaaallllyyy?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 26, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Well, I didn't _dislike_ the man. He did make a few good songs in his time. But yes, especially then.


I kinda did. And his songs are recorded, nobody needs him anymore.



Satan Q. Jones said:


> Don't quit your day job. You are _not _a poet.



Oh lol, this was a poem or something? XD
I thought he just went enter-happy...



Holsety said:


> are you implying this is a tragedy
> 
> reeaaaaallllyyy?



OHSNAP XD
This statement is true XD


----------



## Wulf (Jun 26, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Death is hilarious out of necessity.
> *What good is tragedy if you can't laugh at it?*


Catharsis?



D Void said:


> Why is everyone kicking up a fus,
> a guy died, we can't change that,
> death and taxes are the only constants.
> 
> ...


People get upset over death because of the loss. The dead probably don't care what is said about them, it is only those who are left behind that defend their name. Deep down we are all afraid, an intrinsic fear of the unknown. Not to mention the fact that no-one really wants people to spit on their grave...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 26, 2009)

Holsety said:


> are you implying this is a tragedy
> 
> reeaaaaallllyyy?


It is--but only for Harley and various comedians.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 26, 2009)

Wulf said:


> Catharsis?



If someone needs a tragedy for a cathartic moment, it means they give life far too little thought.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 26, 2009)

szopaw said:


> If someone needs a tragedy for a cathartic moment, it means they give life far too little thought.


I prefer to hit things if/when I catharsis.
Or go for long walks, eventually requiring me to run across highways. It's fun.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 26, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Or go for long walks, eventually requiring me to run across highways. It's fun.



And gives time to think. I always go for a walk to think of things.


----------



## Tryp (Jun 26, 2009)

Feels kinda weird: I graduated from high school the day he died.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 26, 2009)

Tryp said:


> Feels kinda weird: I graduated from high school the day he died.



Now you have to ask yourself the question - is that a good or bad omen?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 26, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Now you have to ask yourself the question - is that a good or bad omen?



I would consider it a good omen if you plan on having kids....


----------



## Thatch (Jun 26, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I would consider it a good omen if you plan on having kids....



I know that you mean the whole pedophile thing, but it's not really funny and completely misses the point.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 26, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I know that you mean the whole pedophile thing, but it's not really funny and completely misses the point.



I feel like I'm hiiiigh. 
I keep laughing at everything.

on another note, I actually like the song "thriller" and "smooth criminal"
but .. I do understand that it was probably more beneficial for MJ to die now than to die later...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 26, 2009)

szopaw said:


> And gives time to think. I always go for a walk to think of things.


Exactly.
Every time I go on a long enough walk, I have an epiphany.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 26, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Exactly.
> Every time I go on a long enough walk, I have an epiphany.


 Dr. House, is that you?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Dr. House, is that you?


...you're about three avatars late, Jashwa -_-;


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 26, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> ...you're about three avatars late, Jashwa -_-;


 I know, you had your Dr Hannah, or whatever it was, creepy avatar before.  I just couldn't resist making the comparison again when I saw epiphany.  I'm sorry if I have displeased you, please accept a sacrifice to make up for my wrong doings.  *presents live goat*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I know, you had your Dr Hannah, or whatever it was, creepy avatar before.  I just couldn't resist making the comparison again when I saw epiphany.  I'm sorry if I have displeased you, please accept a sacrifice to make up for my wrong doings.  *presents live goat*


>_>
*Knocks it away*
I'm only Satan in name, dammit.
Bring me some children so I can ask them if I'm beautiful >:[


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 27, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> >_>
> *Knocks it away*
> I'm only Satan in name, dammit.
> Bring me some children so I can ask them if I'm beautiful >:[


 I stopped my bringing children policy when I accidently offered one to Shenzi.  That almost was a huge mistake.  Anything else that'll do?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Bring me some children



Mmmmm, dinner.



Jashwa said:


> I stopped my bringing children policy when I accidently offered one to Shenzi.  That almost was a huge mistake.  Anything else that'll do?



Are you implying that Shenzi has bad intentions towards kids? :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I stopped my bringing children policy when I accidently offered one to Shenzi.  That almost was a huge mistake.  Anything else that'll do?


>_>
College students, then. Males or non-hetero females. And step on it.



szopaw said:


> Mmmmm, dinner.


Best meat since baby~<3



> Are you implying that Shenzi has bad intentions towards kids? :V


They aren't nearly as bad as mine.
For one thing, she's trying to quit >_>;


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> >_>
> College students, then. Males or non-hetero females. And step on it.



Hey, what do you have against students D:



Satan Q. Jones said:


> Best meat since baby~<3



I love roasted kids. So tender and finally not annoying.



Satan Q. Jones said:


> They aren't nearly as bad as mine.
> For one thing, she's trying to quit >_>;



lol, yup.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Hey, what do you have against students D:


The freshmen are almost all idiots...but hey, at least they're legal 



> I love roasted kids. So tender and finally not annoying.


Mmh, I prefer them fried with fine wine.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> The freshmen are almost all idiots...but hey, at least they're legal


Meh, you and your silly sex. Who needs it :V



Satan Q. Jones said:


> Mmh, I prefer them fried with fine wine.



I don't drink... vine...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I don't drink... vine...



You drink....VODKA 8U


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> You drink....VODKA 8U



Actually, no. My stomach got the better of me.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Meh, you and your silly sex. Who needs it :V


All people. It's better for your psyche than all the antidepressants in the world.



> I don't drink... vine...


Blood is much better, but I don't feel like getting HIV.
Or being lusted after by Twilitards, which is by far a fate worse than death itself.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> All people. It's better for your psyche than all the antidepressants in the world.


Hey, let me be sarcastically envious D:<



Satan Q. Jones said:


> Blood is much better, but I don't feel like getting HIV.
> Or being lusted after by Twilitards, which is by far a fate worse than death itself.



Oh lol, I recently came across a scene of an accident, and there was a lot of blood on the ground, a huge pool. And it looked like tomato sauce, I had the urge to taste it. Or put it on a pizza.
But yeah, I have no idea what kind of shit the guy had.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Hey, let me be sarcastically envious D:<


Oh, right. My apologies.



> Oh lol, I recently came across a scene of an accident, and there was a lot of blood on the ground, a huge pool. And it looked like tomato sauce, I had the urge to taste it. Or put it on a pizza.
> But yeah, I have no idea what kind of shit the guy had.


...are you sure it wasn't tomato sauce?
Because I've never seen blood with that texture and color.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> ...are you sure it wasn't tomato sauce?
> Because I've never seen blood with that texture and color.



I saw the accident. It was from his head, he fell down the stairs on the train station. I'm 100% sure.


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 27, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> They always die in threes. I wonder who's next. :shock:


 Hopefullly some ditz. (Lindsay Lohan, etc.)


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 27, 2009)

Dreltox said:


> Hopefullly some ditz. (Lindsay Lohan, etc.)


Ooh, yes!
Lohan, Hilton (come on, breast cancer!!), and Miley Cyrus, please.



szopaw said:


> I saw the accident. It was from his head, he fell down the stairs on the train station. I'm 100% sure.


Oh, so it was coagulated head-blood. Yeah, do not want.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Oh, so it was coagulated head-blood. Yeah, do not want.



It did look tasty.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 27, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> The freshmen are almost all idiots...but hey, at least they're legal


 I'm going to be a freshman 

Just kidding .  Well, not about beigna  freshman, but about the wink.  *scratches head awkwardly*  Yeah...I'm just gonna leave now.


----------



## whoadamn (Jun 27, 2009)

9 page thread-sweep whoo.



Istanbul said:


> It is a great loss to the music world. Even when found innocent of the charges against him, even when the American public made him a pariah regardless, he was planning a comeback.
> 
> I choose to remember him for his humanitatian works (look up "We Are The World"), his anti-racism and pro-equality messages, and the entertainment he provided to the world despite his shattered and stolen youth.


I never listened to or liked his genre of music, probably because I'm from the 90's, but from what I've heard of people who were around during his era, it's as though they've witnessed a person separate from the individual the media have created. I'm one to believe most would hold to their morality regardless of age or status, which is why I grant him leniency in my judgement.



PKBitchGirl said:


> The kids in heaven will have to watch their butts now
> 
> And btw, he wasn't accused of child molestation once, but twice, so it makes me think that its less likely he was innocent of the charges


So what, the blatancy of the initial accusation couldn't possibly provide any incentive in the development of the second? It's certainly not hard to inspire a child to engage in an act based solely on a figmentation of their conjuration. It's not like there's a brick wall in between relative thoughts.

Additionally:


RandyDarkshade said:


> I also find it a coincidence that after the families in both cases recieve their "nice sum of money" they dissapear off the face of the earth. Don't you think any other would want ANYONE who molests THEIR child in prison?, Not these two families, they took the check and ran. Which i find odd, to me that says that is what they wanted.


 



Isen said:


> ... my sneaking suspicion that people enjoy behaving like idiots if it's a popular thing to do.


vouch.



Rilvor said:


> Your opinion is null and void as you are obviously a rabid fanboi, now take your own advice and shut the fuck up about the guy. You're tired of hearing negatives, a lot of us are tired of hearing about him at all.
> 
> 
> HE'S DEAD, LET HIM BE DEAD


LOL.

Okay, this happened what, two days ago? Maybe a day ago at the time of your post there, I'm too lazy to check, and now you're allowed to assume a majority of people just can't stand to hear of Michael Jackson's death?

I'm sure it's because you find celebrities majorly over-dramaticized, as do I, but wouldn't you consider it silly to pay no attention to those who participate in bringing them to the societal level they've achieved?

This post contains no backbone and is based entirely on unlikely assumption.



Rilvor said:


> You fail at the moral high ground as well as disproving my claims, try again.


You fail at being original, there's hundreds of synonyms for the word yet you choose it specifically for the prestige deemed upon it from the great mindless-masses plaguing our networks and their notoriously-reiterative usage of the same word.

In your head you may be "epic winning" but without any supportive arguments, what you've chose to call a claim has no greater value than me stating the world will end tomorrow.



Rilvor said:


> Double fail, care to try again?


No, _you're_ wrong.
Do you get where I'm coming from yet?




Satan Q. Jones said:


> D Void said:
> 
> 
> > Why is everyone kicking up a fus,
> ...


Dammit, I totally had that quoted and was ready to say pretty much the same thing.



Jashwa said:


> Satan Q. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly.
> ...


QFLOL


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> It did look tasty.


Eh, I prefer blood when it's still runny--arterial if I can get it, of course.



			
				whoadamn said:
			
		

> Dammit, I totally had that quoted and was ready to say pretty much the same thing.


What can I say? I'm just that good.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Eh, I prefer blood when it's still runny--arterial if I can get it, of course.



True, true. But I won't do it to myself and otherwise it's illegal.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 27, 2009)

szopaw said:


> True, true. But I won't do it to myself and otherwise it's illegal.


Not if you use pi--oh, right...
Well, co--fuck...
Um, chic--DAMMIT!!
What the hell kind of era is this? In my day, we could drink all the animal blood we wanted without having to worry about random fatal diseases >_<


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 27, 2009)

I heard that my mentor died and I moonwalked in as fast as I could


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Not if you use pi--oh, right...
> Well, co--fuck...
> Um, chic--DAMMIT!!
> What the hell kind of era is this? In my day, we could drink all the animal blood we wanted without having to worry about random fatal diseases >_<



I'm not about to go and drain random animals of their blood... For one, they're either cute or disgusting. Secundo, it's funnier when they can speak. Makes the begging for life and such more entertaining :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jun 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I heard that my mentor died and I moonwalked in as fast as I could


You must've worn the wrong shoes. You're horribly late.



> I'm not about to go and drain random animals of their blood... For one, they're either cute or disgusting. Secundo, it's funnier when they can speak. Makes the begging for life and such more entertaining :V


Eh, I suppose.

I think horse blood is still safe to drink, though. I mean, the Tartars used to do it...


----------



## PureDragon (Jun 28, 2009)

Shino said:


> Who was the idiot that decided CPR was a good idea? Then again, he probably was punished enough by having to perform CPR on that face. Creepy.
> 
> I file him into the same category of celebrities that we'd probably be better off without. Maybe I'm being callous here, but I don't see a benefit to having a black-boy-turned-white-girl child molester kicking around.
> Everything about him screams "I'm Creepy!!"
> ...


How can you say that? Did you know anything else about him other then that false case? I'm not a Michael Jackson fan, but I know his importance to music and how big of an impact he put on the world (in a good way, not bad). He changed this world, and with him gone its like music dying as well. What this will do to future generations. I know he was gonna die in time, but we shouldn't talk about him like this. He did a lot more good in this world then bad, and so I think he deserves a whole lot more respect.


----------

